

Great Userscript for HN: HN Toolkit - Rabidmonkey1

Just wanted to make the members of the HN community who didn't already know about this great userscript aware of it's existence. It lets you save stories, integrates a search bar, and view stories in split view, among other useful features.<p>http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/25039
======
TheElder
A clickable link: <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/25039>

------
swolchok
Guidelines: "Don't abuse the text field in the submission form to add
commentary to links. The text field is for starting discussions. If you're
submitting a link, put it in the url field. If you want to add initial
commentary on the link, write a blog post about it and submit that instead."

~~~
Rabidmonkey1
Sorry - it was just that HN recognized the link as being submitted before, but
it had an awful and completely irrelevant title, so no one would know what it
was unless they went hunting for this amazing script at random; unless they
knew it existed in the first place and went looking for it.

In other words, it completely defeated the purpose of sharing the link,
because they would have only known about it if it was there. A true catch-22.

All I wanted to do was let HN readers know how to enhance their user
experience here on the site in the best way possible.

Perhaps, however, the real question should be "Why doesn't HN have features
like this integrated from the start up?" How come some scripting hackers can
integrate something like a basic search function into the site, while HN can't
seem to do so itself?

------
pizza
Thanks, dude.

